# bowtech 05



## p-maannn (Oct 30, 2004)

feel free to post new info about the 2005 bowtech line i cant wait till the first


----------



## p-maannn (Oct 30, 2004)

8 more hours till d-day lol


----------



## Nock Hunter (Aug 12, 2004)

On my side of the world it's D-Day already

WHERE ARE THEY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p-maannn (Oct 30, 2004)

lol im askin the same thing but i wander what time zone there runnin on i think pacific but im no good with maps


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*bowtech*

they tell me not untill the 1st of nov ,we hope


----------



## p-maannn (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: bowtech*



deer man said:


> *they tell me not untill the 1st of nov ,we hope *


does mean youre going to be sharing some info with us in a few hours


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*2005*

now im told,its about nov 1st they will release the 2005 line,were at there mercy,jim

from the bow tech man


----------



## p-maannn (Oct 30, 2004)

deer man are those rocket head realy good how do they compare to thunder heads


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*heads*

im from a big bow hunting family of three brothers with 100 plus bow kills,in the family,
the thunderhead is a great head and we have taking many deer with them,but we also had lost a few from marginal hits,and now last 40 plus has been shot with rockets,either sidewinders,or hammerheads,we have taking 6 rocket killed deer this year,i have shot 2 with one going 75yds,and other 35 yds,just couldnt believe the damage done with 125 hammerhead shot at 54lbs draw.
also there have been 4 gut shot deer and all recovered over the years,all i can say is there is always a blood trail,and they are down faster using these heads,jim

older brother now over 70 michigan bucks with bow,and last 15 plus all sidewinders,after seeing my results he changed fro thunderheads,and spitfires.jim


----------



## hessvl (Sep 20, 2004)

Who cares!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*hessvl*

what we have shot dosent mean a thing,and all were trying to do is pass on to others what has worked for us period>>>>>


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

hessvl:


> Who cares!


About you?


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

hessvl said:


> *Who cares! *


OH one of them!


----------

